# ALL NEW DirecTV HD DVR



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Went to DirecTV's site.. under HD equipment-
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/imagine/HDTV_equipment.jsp

"A DirecTV HD Receiver or the all-new DIRECTV HD-DVR"

Am I missing something, or is the DirecTV HD DVR anything BUT all new..?

(The link takes you to the HR10-250...


----------



## Hauck (Jun 13, 2006)

I got one from D* two weeks ago and it's a TiVo HR 10-250. The D* tech who brought it told me that I was lucky to get one of the "old" ones because the D* replacement for the TiVo has "software issues" and that the TiVo is much better. He said that he'd installed both.

Maybe the "all-new" is the D* version of the TiVo?

BTW, is there a way to run analog broadcast signals into the 10-250?


----------



## Andrew_S (Nov 12, 2001)

Hauck said:


> IBTW, is there a way to run analog broadcast signals into the 10-250?


No.


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

Directv's web design is so awful. It's hard to even look at sometimes. They really need to revamp it.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

If you follow the link to order it, you'll find the price is (for existing customers):

"Lease upgrade only $399 including standard professional installation"

Edit: I thought it really was the all new DVR, but the picture is definatly an HR10-250.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

I wonder if they're marketing it as "all" new so that folks will think the new DVR actually came out when they said it would. For folks who don't know any better, they can give them a HD-TiVo and then do an "upgrade" to the new crappy unit when it comes out. Of course the risk is folks won't like the new one after they've tasted TiVo.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

PIP with tuner swap please.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

PIP would require two MPEG decoders.

I don't remember watching live TV in the last 3 years, let alone needing to watch two live channels at once.

Isn't this why we have TiVo?


----------



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

Arcady said:


> PIP would require two MPEG decoders.
> 
> I don't remember watching live TV in the last 3 years, let alone needing to watch two live channels at once.
> 
> Isn't this why we have TiVo?


Sundays when wanting to watch multiple football games


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

tnedator said:


> Sundays when wanting to watch multiple football games


Bingo! Actually for simultaneous viewing of any two sporting events.

Arcady, I have DVR(s) for a multitude of reasons, not just time-shifting. So it requires more than one encoder? UTV could do it, my local cable company's DVR can do it, the new Dish DVR can output two different tuners simultaneously, time for D* to step up.


----------



## plaidpenguinhat (Jun 15, 2006)

Hauck said:


> BTW, is there a way to run analog broadcast signals into the 10-250?


are you trying to get off-air standard def channels? of high def? High def is possible through an off air antenna, it just has to be set up correctly.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

tnedator said:


> Sundays when wanting to watch multiple football games


Get NFLST with SuperFan and you can watch 8 at the same time.


----------

